# First Timer Redfish Near the Border



## Bodie (Dec 7, 2007)

My son, Jeffrey, just arrived from Seattle yesterday, so I wanted to introduce him to surf fishing today, Jeff's first time.We went down to my brother's place and found a nice spot between the sandbars about 1000 yards east of FloraBama. Within 15 minutes, Jeff landed a nice 14 inch pompano.

Half hour later, zzzzzzzz!, Jeff's rod bendsheavily under the pressure of something big. This fish takes off west, on his way to the FloraBama, presumably for a beer. I'm maybe 30 yards from Jeffrey and I can see the whites of his eyes with this OhCrap! look on his face. Jeff follows it down the beach and gains back a little line. And then, zzzzzzz! again, this guy is now headed due south. Jeff has maybe 20 of 200yards left on his reel.Jeff is straining, veins on his neck and arms are bulging, his right arm tiring quickly. After15 minutes, the fish finally tires and turns to shore. It took both of us to wrestle it to the beach, a nice red fish, maybe 33 inches, fat, heavy. One heck of a catch for a first timer. I'm glad to report that we revived and released him and he's available to catch again.

Using Walmart frozen cut cigar minnows on 4/0 circle hooks and a standard Gulf rig, right aroundsunset.

Jeff reports that surf fishing in Perdido is far superior to salmon fishing in Puget Sound. Makes me feel pretty good.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report!! Congrats to your son on the good catch. It's always fun to watch the reaction of someone who's definition of "bowed up" is not really comparable to what we are fortunate to have down here. Make sure you have him back down in the summerand reporthis reactionbeing hooked up on abig king! :toast


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice report....congrats to your son...:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome report . Bet your son will be hooked for ever.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report. Those times are the best and they are the ones he will remember forever.

Scott


----------

